# Lincoln/Sudbury Student Stabbed



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Official: Stabbing Victim From High School Dies*

*Few Details Disclosed *

POSTED: 8:36 am EST January 19, 2007
UPDATED: 10:15 am EST January 19, 2007

*BOSTON -- *An unidentified stabbing victim from Lincoln-Sudbury High School has died, according to a spokesperson at Emerson Hospital in Concord, Mass.Police were called to Lincoln-Sudbury High School early Friday morning to investigate an incident between students.They would not say what happened but were keeping students in the cafeteria while the investigation was under way.

NewsCenter 5 reported that two parents called the station to say their children had informed them an announcement was made over the intercom that a stabbing had occurred. Police would not confirm that but did say classes should resume shortly.The call to the high school at 390 Lincoln Rd. in Sudbury came through shortly after school began Friday morning.*NewsCenter 5 and the Boston Channel.com will have more details as they become available*

*Student killed at Lincoln-Sudbury High*
 By *Laura Crimaldi and Norman Miller*/ Boston Herald and Metrowest Daily News
Friday, January 19, 2007 - Updated: 01:30 PM EST

*S*tudents are saying the fatal stabbing at Lincoln-Sudbury High School was a beef between a new student and a 16-year-old who reportedly squared off in a bathroom at the center of this large suburban Boston school. 
Middlesex County District Attorney Gerry Leone identified the victim as James Alenson, 15, of Sudbury. The alleged assailant will be arraigned later today on a murder charge. 
The stabbing victim was brought to Emerson Hospital in Concord and pronounced dead at 8:12 a.m., said Bonnie Goldsmith, a hospital spokeswoman. The stabbing is believed to have happened in the hallway around 7:40 a.m.

Leone described the stabbing as "an isolated incident between these two students." He added that, "We don't know or can't say anything about the motive or intent." 
Massachusetts Education Commissioner David P. Driscoll said what happened today, "defies explanation." 
"What happened at Lincoln-Sudbury today is everyone's worst nightmare," Driscoll said in a statement.This appears to have been an isolated incident between two students, but it is still a horrific tragedy and will have a lasting impact on both students, faculty and the community." 
Robert Sackstein, Boston doctor, and father of twin boys said, "personally I think today is like 9/11 for us...Any place in the country is at risk" 
Junior Zac Vennard, 16, of Sudbury, said he usually gets to school early, and as soon as he arrived, teachers began rushing students into safe places. 
"We were all rushed into classrooms. At L-S, everyone tells us how it's such a safe place to be. The fact that this happened is just sad." 
"The kids who were put into the cafeteria were the kids who were getting to school on time," he said. 
The rest of the students were directed to the gym or other classrooms. 
"At first, students were not taking it seriously, because teachers did not tell them what happened. But when the teachers said this was a serious thing, students began to listen."

Vennard said many students were on their cell phones while waiting to be released. 
Students were released from school at 10:20 a.m., most leaving from a side door of the cafeteria. One student who did not give his name said, "We don't exactly know what is going on. They haven't told us yet." 
Following Leone's press conference, Lincoln-Sudbury school superintendentand principal John Ritchie briefed the media on safety precautions at the school. However, students told the Herald that that L-S does not have any metal detectors. 
Driscoll praised the response of school and local authorities this morning, "Fortunately, the school and local authorities were well prepared and responded immediately," he said.As a result, no one else was injured, the school was put into temporary lockdown quickly, and the entire student body was sent home safely soon after." 
Selectman Bill Keller said, "It's a tragedy what happened here today. It's terrible, it's awful.

"The DA will comment on behalf of the town," Keller said as he escorted students away from the gathered media. 
Former professional football player Fred Smerlas, who has a daughter at the school, told WHDH-TV that parents were told that there was an incident prior to school starting involving two students. 
"There's probably about 100 parents congregating outside the school trying to get more information," he said. 
Smerlas said parents were told that students were taken to the school gymnasium after the incident. 
The school has about 1,600 students and is located about 17 miles west of Boston. 
Jodie Greenhouse, whose 17-year-old daughter, Nicole, is a junior at the school, said her daughter told her the school was put in lockdown. Students were initially taken to the cafeteria and later to the gymnasium, she said. 
"She called this morning to say, Mom, I'm fine,"' said Greenhouse. 
Wayland and Sudbury police and the State Police crime scene van are at the scene.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

*Fatal Stabbing Lincoln-Sudbury High School*

*Fatal stabbing at Lincoln-Sudbury High School*









SUDBURY, Mass. -- An unidentified person was fatally stabbed at Lincoln-Sudbury Regional High School on Friday morning, a hospital spokeswoman said. 
The stabbing victim was brought to Emerson Hospital in Concord and pronounced dead at 8:12 a.m., said Bonnie Goldsmith, a hospital spokeswoman. Goldsmith would not say whether the victim was a student or a teacher. 
State and local police were sent to the school. Corey Welford, a spokesman for Middlesex District Attorney Gerard Leone Jr., would not immediately provide additional details.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Fatal Stabbing Lincoln-Sudbury High School*

Mods please combine the threads.

 School Stabbing: Who Is the Victim? 
James Alenson, the 15-year-old who was stabbed to death at his high school on Friday morning, is described by his peers a...>>More
 Suspect in Lincoln-Sudbury Stabbing Charged as an Adult 
James Alenson, 15, was stabbed by a 16-year-old in a bathroom at the Lincoln-Sudbury High School on Friday morning and ...>>More


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Fatal Stabbing Lincoln-Sudbury High School*

sounds like another high profile trial.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well he's white and born in this country so Deval isn't gonna help him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From the Herald 1/20/2007

 
John Odgren was arraigned in Framingham District Court yesterday. (Staff photo by Angela Rowlings)
 
Local & Regional
*Stunned*
By *Laura Crimaldi & Norman Miller*/ Boston Herald/MetroWest Daily News
A family that moved to Sudbury to put their kids in a "safe" school lost their straight-A son to a knife-slashing teen misfit yesterday in a crime that turned a haven for learning into a scene of numbing horror, officials said.
» Students hold solemn candlelight vigil
» Cell phones, Web kept kids connected
» Accused killer boasted of vast knife collection
» *Gelzinis:* No easy answers to this violent act
Local & Regional
*Kin: Slain boy was 'all-around good kid'*
By *Laura Crimaldi & Jessica Heslam*
James Alenson, the studious, sweet-faced freshman brutally stabbed to death yesterday morning at Lincoln-Sudbury High School...


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Police report: 'I don't want him to die,' said blood-covered suspect*
Friday, January 19, 2007 - Updated: 05:01 PM EST

*Incident narrative by Patrolman Nathan Hagglund, filed Jan. 19 at 11:57 a.m.* "On Friday, January 19, 2006 I, Nathan C. Hagglund of the Sudbury Police Department, was assigned to the 0600-1400 hours shift. At approximately 07:30 hours I was dispatched to the Lincoln Sudbury Regional High School for a report of a student that had been stabbed. I, along with other officers responded to the High School.

"I arrived at the high school and was met by school staff after entering the front entrance.

A staff member was bringing me to the area where the student was stabbed. While en-route to the scene a faculty member told me that the student had no pulse and was not breathing. I relayed this information to dispatch. I arrived at the 'East House' area on the main floor. I saw a young male lying on the floor on his stomach outside of the bathroom area.

"There were Lincoln/Sudbury Staff members around the victim. A staff member also stated that there was a nurse on the scene. The victim appeared to be lifeless as earlier reported. I along with other staff members rolled the victim onto his back. I saw the victim had a blood-soaked shirt on. I lifted the victim's shirt and saw a stab wound to the upper left area of the chest. I directed the nurse to begin CPR and at approximately the same time the Sudbury Fire Department along with Officer McGilvray arrived at the scene.

"While checking the victim a staff member told me that there was a knife in the boy's bathroom and that there was a suspect located in another room being watched by administrative staff.

"I told Officer McGilvray to secure the boys bathroom, which he did.
"The fire department took over care of the victim and I was shown to where the suspect was located by Iaian Ryrie (West House house master). Ryrie directed me to the 'East House' House master's office area where a young male was located.

"I walked in and saw the male (identified as John Odgren DOB 09/01/1990) who had blood on his hands. Another school employee John Flynn was with Odgren. Odgren told me that 'I did it.' I told him that he should not speak to me right now. Odgren continued to say 'I did it.' "Furthermore, John asked 'is he OK?' and 'I don't want him to die.' I told Odgren at least three times to not speak in regards to the incident. I told him that he needed to be provided his rights per Miranda. He told me he had a set of Miranda rights in his wallet.

"Sergeant Miller entered the room to assist me. I, along with Sergeant Miller's assistance handcuffed Odgren.

"Odgren was compliant the whole time and appeared to be visibly upset. I patted Odgren down and emptied his pockets. I saw more blood on Odgren's coat, shirt and pants. Odgren also stated that there was a witness to the incident which took place in the bathroom.

"Odgren stated that a student with blonde hair and facial hair growth saw what happened. I stood by with Sergeant Miller until the State Police crime scene services arrived. Detective Grady left the area to retrieve a Miranda card. A short time later Detective Grady provided Odgren with his Miranda rights. I witnessed Detective Grady providing those rights. Trooper Cameron arrived as a crime scene investigator. After a period of time I was told by Detective Grady to stand outside with car 6 to transport Odgren to the Sudbury Police Station.

"At approximately 10:03 hours I was directed to the West side of the school by Lt. Nix. Lt. Nix along with Sergeant Miller and other police officials brought Odgren down the stairs to my cruiser. I transported Odgren to the Sudbury Police Department. Robert Barnes, a psychologist also rode (as an interested adult) in the rear of my cruiser during transport.

"Odgren spoke with his father prior to booking. Odgren was booked by Lt. Gavin in the presence of Odgren's father in the usual manner. Odgren along with his father and a Sudbury officer stood by in the booking room while awaiting transport to court."


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

fscpd907 said:


> "On Friday, January 19, 2006 I, Nathan C. Hagglund of the Sudbury Police Department, was assigned to the 0600-1400 hours shift.


What a suck shift.



fscpd907 said:


> "Odgren told me that 'I did it.' I told him that he should not speak to me right now. Odgren continued to say 'I did it.' "Furthermore, John asked 'is he OK?' and 'I don't want him to die.'


Someone should have schooled young John that stabbing someone in the chest will often result in death.

Have fun at MCI-________.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kmf294 said:


> Officer wrote a pretty good report I thought. I was surprised to see that the media had released the suspects information because of his age.


Age question was asked on TV and it was stated that anyone the age of
16 charged in a murder is considered as an adult in MA and the information
can be released.
I didn't catch the full text but they said it comes under a new law.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> What a suck shift.
> 
> Someone should have schooled young John that stabbing someone in the chest will often result in death.
> 
> Have fun at MCI-________.


Don't speak too soon... You never know, one expert testifies that kids with autism can't comprehend the severity of his actions, could be thrown into bridgewater....

This whole case sucks, not just because a young kid was brutally murdered, but because it seems so easily preventable. These people preach that special needs kids have to be given the "same opportunity" as other kids to attend public schools, but some of these kids are so f'ed up that nobody knows what is going on in their mind and what they are capable of. Also, bizarre behavior and warning signs to violence are written off as a result of their disease. Hence the report of this kid being obsessed with knives and walking around his back yard with a machete. Who knows, if this kid was put into a program that could deal with his illness and keep him seperate from other kids who may not understand what his problem is, this could have been avoided.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a young relative with Asperger's and can tell you it's the real deal, it's not like a "Twinkie Defense". Granted my relative is a sweetheart and does not have the knife/violence fascination that the Sudbury kid has but it is true about their inability to fit in, as it were, socially. He's extremely intelligent but just does not know how to socially interact.

My heart breaks for the victim's family but IMO the suspect does not belong at Cedar Junction.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That sucks...but you gotta wonder, what was going on.

I have a neighbor down the street, he is Autistic, he likes guns, is a great kid, has chickens and spends tons of time in the woods just sort of walking around and looking at stuff.

I love that kid like he was my own and I KNOW he gets picked on because he's slow. He can be pretty easily manipulated and is about 2 years behind in school. 
It's a horrible thing when this kind of crap goes down, but I have a feeling it's some sort of F'd up pecking order...the kid that gets picked on the most, then finds someone he can pick on...and because he's emotionally unstable and has been "mainstreamed" because the school is too cheap to do the right thing, he ends up killing someone.

These things always suck.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

My brother teaches sixth grade and this year he has the "class from hell". It's his turn to teach the "main-streamed" mental defectives. Before you jump on me, let me say that these kids need to be in a special class. "Main-streaming" is, in my opinion, a recipe for disaster. A special ed class puts students in need of special educational attention into an environment where their needs can be met by a special ed professional.

I am sick and tired of the "PC crowd" dictating policy in our schools. When I was in school, the "special ed" kids were not picked on because everyone knew they were mentally/emotionally disadvantaged and had compassion for them (as compassion was taught and valued at that time). Today, they are targets of derision, universal scapegoats, much like the "evil jooooooos" have been throughout history.

I'll not be an apologist for this kid, but I will suggest that he didn't just "snap" and attack the closest target. I think there is a background to history here and the "sweetness and light" victim did something to antagonize his killer. Time will tell and the truth will out... 
</IMG>


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> I am sick and tired of the "PC crowd" dictating policy in our schools. When I was in school, the "special ed" kids were not picked on because everyone knew they were mentally/emotionally disadvantaged and had compassion for them (*as compassion was taught and valued at that time).*


Thats a great point about compassion being taught and valued. It was the same way when I was growing up X number of years ago. Everything now is so PC that the core values of education and life are being looked over.

This story is an absolute tragedy. It happens every single day though. When I see the people on the news and read about the classmates that speak about his obsession with guns, and constant obsession with making an "acid bomb;" it disturbs me that the warning signs were there. I don't know if they were over-looked or unreported. It is just an overall tragic event.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

I went to school with a couple kids that had an obession with hadguns. Knew every spec about every gun. The sad thing was even the teachers knew and never did anything about it. I was waiting for the day that they came in and shot up the school. Luckily it never happend. We had 2 Albanian brothers that snapped together one time and started throwing desks and tables at the teacher. They had told everyone they had guns at home and the teachers never did a thing. They got suspended for 2 days for thorwing the desks. It's crazy. This sure is a tragedy. 75% of the time the signes are there and nobody does anything.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Autistic children are not violent. But their fuses can be shorter than the average person. 

They are pretty much anti-social. So for this kid to snap, it may come out that he was pushed "to his limit".

They can be a challenge to live with and are ripe for being tormented because of their social outcast behavior. Most are highly intelligent in some aspects but extremely behind in others.

Remember the movie "Rain Man" with Tom Cruise and Dustin Hoffman?
In that movie he portrayed the severest form of Autism. 

Most fall under the spectrum that is not as severe.

So for those of you with "normal" children, consider yourself blessed. 
This 16 year old kid is not a piece of shit. However, he must pay for his actions.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

94c said:


> *So for those of you with "normal" children, consider yourself blessed. *


Amen to that.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Stevec said:


> I went to school with a couple kids that had an obession with hadguns. Knew every spec about every gun. The sad thing was even the teachers knew and never did anything about it. I was waiting for the day that they came in and shot up the school. Luckily it never happend. We had 2 Albanian brothers that snapped together one time and started throwing desks and tables at the teacher. They had told everyone they had guns at home and the teachers never did a thing. They got suspended for 2 days for thorwing the desks. It's crazy. This sure is a tragedy. 75% of the time the signes are there and nobody does anything.


Stevec, a whole bunch of kids at my school were into guns, and brought copies of "Guns and Ammo", "Field and Stream", et cetera to school: I lived in a rural area and most folks hunted (kinda like golf is here). No one even batted an eye. Too, most everyone carried a pocket knife. I only ever saw one person "cut", and that was a kid who was trying to break up a cat fight between two PF's who were fighting over him: the weapon was a single edged razor blade...they were seventh graders...

As far as Albanians go: they make a saxon blood-feud look like a childs tea party. Family honor is paramount...they'll feud to the death...death of an entire extended family. The violence stops when there is no one left to avenge the opposing side. Or so I've been given to understand...could be wrong. Or not. 
</IMG>


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that Gilbert Grape's brother?


----------

